
Krispy Kream Donut love and coding - javascriptmom
http://g3.yumdonut.io
======
javascriptmom
[http://g3.yumdonut.io/](http://g3.yumdonut.io/)

------
javascriptmom
6th grader built this custom donut 2048 from scratch for her love toward
Krispy Kream donut. She even sent an email for them to use this for their
customers in stores for free in exchange for requesting the sponsorship for
her robotics team -lol

------
paktek123
Love it

